# whisker biscuits



## farrider387

What are the good and the bad of whisker biscuits


----------



## Tator

might be able to do a search on that one....


----------



## farrider387

I thougt I was looking for some friendly info.


----------



## Starky

I've been shooting a Wisker Bisket for a few years and it's a great thing. It's a very steady arrow rest, you can stand on your head and not have to worry about your arrow falling off the rest, they are very quiet...
The only bad thing I can think of is you don't want to use quick spin fletches. That little bump will slow your arrow down as it passes through the wiskers.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

About the only complaint you will here about the wisker biscuit is from wearing out feather vanes rather quickly. I shoot plastic vanes so I have not had any problems with this. I think they have come out with a newer version that has softer bristles which is suppose to help this problem. I have the original drop tine version and have used it for about 5 years now.

It may also slow your arrow down a bit, but at most hunting ranges (30 to 40 yrds) it's not a factor.

The bisquit is the best hunting rest on the market in my opinion.


----------



## kvernum3

it is a great rest! I have shot i for 2 years now and it is great....
you dont have to wory about yor arrow going anywere when u see that 5x5 coming down your deer trail. :lol:


----------



## nutt

love it


----------



## bretts

One of the main negatives for the whisker biscuit is that it is going to really magnify any shooting flaws you have. With the setups of many of the new drop away's you can get that nice housing that holds the arrow, but gives you the accuracy of a touchless drop


----------



## mossy512

They are a great rest, I've been using one for the last 4 years.

Starky, those wieghts not only slow your arrows, they also stretch and warp the vanes. Otherwise the biscuit is GREAT!


----------



## brownitsdown

When i went to the archery shop to put it on the guy told me your better off the buy a different rest because the biscuit tears the fletching off the arrows. I have no personal xperience but im guessing it also depends on the arrows.


----------



## Remington 7400

A little hard on fletching, a great hunting rest, I wouldn't recomend it for a target bow.


----------



## Starky

I've never had trouble with it taking vanes off. I just started shooting carbon arrows and had to change the biscuit for the smaller arrows. I'm shooting almost as acurate with my hunting bow as I do with my target bow.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Does the Quick Spin Fletches really make that big of a difference with the wisker biscuit? I have shot the quick spin's through mine countless times and I have never noticed a difference? If you shouldn't be using them, someone give me a shout so I can re fletch before hunting season. Thanks.


----------



## bretts

I wouldn't personally use them. I would go with the blazers. Also if you are having trouble with the fletching ripping off put a little dab of glue in front of each vane, that will fix that problem. Be sure to also make sure your arrow isn't snug in the biscuit, you want it floating somewhat


----------



## HonkerExpress

Hmm, thats crazy, I have shot them countless times and I have never noticed a difference. I might have to check into those blazers though. Thanks for the heads up. I will probably shoot the quick spins until I have a problem. Been shooting them for a year now and I haven't noticed anything. Thanks for the heads up though. Laters.


----------



## Starky

Honker, have you tried comparing the Quick Spins against straight flething? Just curious.


----------



## NDTerminator

I tried the Whisker Biscuit when they first came out and could never get an acceptable paper tear. This is largely because I had no clue how to set one up, and outside of Carlolina Archery Products, neither did anyone else. They really didn't have any detailed setup instructions at the time, and they were so new that no one really knew how. My wife's bow however, would shoot bullet holes with them so she used a WB very successfully for both target & hunting from Day 1. If I recall correctly, this was the rest she was shooting when she won the ND Women's Outdoor 3D Tournament in 01'.

She recently upgraded her Matthews setup with the new model that has the stiffer bristles at the bottom. They now have specific size recommendations on the package and setup instructions, too. When I set her FX up to shoot bullet holes with no problem, I decided to try one again on one of my bows.

I put a Medium QS Model on a Reflex Xtreme Solo Cam set at 64 lbs/28.5", using 26" Cabelas Stalker Extreme arrows ( I believe these are Beman ICS Hunters) 55/70 with 100 grain points and 4" Bohning vanes, total arrow weight about 375 grains. Speed with this setup using a Quik Tune 2000 rest was about 250FPS, if I recall correctly (I may be off a bit one way or the other).

I set the WB for exact centershot and very slight nock high(maybe +1/16") using a loop. First paper shot at 5 yards was a bullet hole, so I locked it down and got to sighting in & testing.

Accuracy and observed flight was more than accptable from 20-40 yards with both bullet points and 100 grain Easton Outfitter Terminator TI2 broadheads . Didn't chronograph it yet, but it appears that loss of speed from the QT2000 rest setup is neglible. The only down side observed was slight but visible wear on the vanes after 20 or so shots. This did not affect accuracy, nor did I shed any vanes shooting through the WB.

This test proved so satisfactory that I set up another Reflex Xtreme in exactly the same fashion (this one being my favorite hunting bow). The only differences between the two bows is that this one is a dual cam with quad limbs and is a bit faster. All other specs/settings are the same. Again, I used a Whisker Biscuit QS Medium.

The first shot through paper was not quite a bullet hole but was so close as to make fine adjustment pointless. I locked the rest down and got to shooting.

To make a long story short, results were the same, but with a flatter trajectory due to the increased speed. Point Of Impact with bullet points and broadheads differed, but in my experience this is not unusual with any setup. It's no big deal, as I on each bow I use one sight for bullet points and another for broadheads that use the same bracket, and swap them for practice or hunting as needed.

I agree with the previous poster who opined that the WB *may *magnify flaws in your shooting form. But more so will the super fast, short, low brace height bows that are popular nowadays. The answer is simple; plenty of good shooting form practice. If you have good form/release/follow through, you will have no problems with the WB.

Based on my tests, I'm going to leave the Whisker Biscuits on and hunt with them this year. IMO, it is a very good general purpose/casual 3D rest & excellent hunting rest. It would not be my rest of choice for a target or dedicated 3D setup, however. I want much more precision and tunability for that.

Hope this helps...


----------



## HonkerExpress

I put a right helical fletch on all my arrows. I haven't tried using a "straight" fletch. So I guess I really haven't. I went out last night and bought new "Blazer" Vanes to put on all my arrows this year. I will try them and see if there is a difference. I will post what I found out when I get a chance to re-equip my arrows. Thanks.


----------

